# Does heat treating drawn 6XXX aluminum (POST drawing/forming) add any benefit?



## BADFISH6 (Sep 16, 2017)

By this I mean is you take an aluminum alloy that has already been heat treated, say 6061-T6. Stamp/draw it into a part and then heat treat it again, does this add and strength or stiffness to the part? Is this common practice for any type of part? If so where is it used? 

Thanks


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, but it depends upon the process. There seems to be little effect on T condition for most processes.  There is an interesting paper on this topic here:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=1&amp;ved=0ahUKEwij3JvP6bbWAhWHKJoKHTClCQ0QFggoMAA&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fdigitalcommons.lmu.edu%2Fcgi%2Fviewcontent.cgi%3Farticle%3D1000%26context%3Dmech_fac&amp;usg=AFQjCNEtCpnNua0iFXXpmM3cz2rANyyYBg


----------

